# Skin Updates



## Demetrius (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been working on these very slowly and they're kind of getting done. I don't think I'll be doing any other restoration skins besides the Kakashi and Sakura skin anymore, however. I'll most likely work on a VB3 throwback theme but that's _it._ 

No promises on timelimits will be made, either, since I usually forget what I've coded and I work on them every few weeks or so/when the mood hits.

Here's what I've so far.
*
Sakura skin:*

If you'd like for me to actually restore the original Sakura skin, I probably won't do it. I adore Blue but that skin should be killed with fire I'm not even sorry.

Reactions: Like 6 | Friendly 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 22, 2017)

Cool


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 22, 2017)

this pity post


----------



## Gobb (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice work so far, Gew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2017)

@Trinity are you also responsible or in control of the other skins? I've noticed a pretty significant glitch with the Light & Dark skins.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 23, 2017)

No.

Naruto can probably help, but we don't touch the default.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 23, 2017)

Trinity said:


> No.
> 
> Naruto can probably help, but we don't touch the default.


Okay, I posted a thread in the Q & C section, but I'll tag Naruto,


----------



## Kishido (Aug 13, 2017)

Disgusting

Can I make a DB theme?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Monna (Aug 13, 2017)

Kishido said:


> Disgusting
> 
> Can I make a DB theme?


This. So many posters want a DB skin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 13, 2017)

Sakura skin looks good. 


Jane said:


> This. So many posters want a DB skin.


Wow I didn't know you were a DB fan. Great news


----------



## Monna (Aug 13, 2017)

Finalbeta said:


> Wow I didn't know you were a DB fan. Great news


Of course. 

Great to see you back, beta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 13, 2017)

Jane said:


> Of course.
> 
> Great to see you back, beta.


I'm only limited to post in few sections at the moment but I'll be fully back in the future. I hope it will be sooner than later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NW (Aug 13, 2017)

VB3 throwback?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 23, 2017)

Are members allowed to make skins themselves and submit them for use? I believe that should be a thing because it would give more selection. Like I wouldn't mind seeing a DB Super skin, more Naruto characters as selections as well as more members putting up more of what they like.

Why not? can't see the harm it in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 24, 2017)

NW said:


> VB3 throwback?


Tbh this forum didn't change at all in activity since the XenForo forum upgrade. I have been banned for long but I could still manage to notice this during the months I was active. I miss VB3 by the way, it was way cooler for many reasons, aside from few less things in which XF is better. But it's just my opinion 



Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Are members allowed to make skins themselves and submit them for use? I believe that should be a thing because it would give more selection. Like I wouldn't mind seeing a DB Super skin, more Naruto characters as selections as well as more members putting up more of what they like.
> 
> Why not? can't see the harm it in.


That's a great idea imo. It would actually lessen the work of the staff and be something " that the community itself asked for "

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

so can we bring it up as a contest to get the ball rolling and then make it into a regular thing? If so I would like to earn that medal for contributing to the forum. I do wish my graphic making abiilities were better I'd make a skin.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Aug 24, 2017)

Well. If staff would be down for that. I'm not sure who to tag?


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 24, 2017)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> Well. If staff would be down for that. I'm not sure who to tag?


I guess an apposite thread in the Suggestions section would have the greatest impact, because people tend to ignore new ideas that are put in the middle of another discussion even if connected to it

Also I think the staff would like to understand the opinion of the other members before taking a decision so making a thread would be a perfect way to start a poll as well


----------

